
Ask HN: What are the best resources about Internet routing? - mirimir
I&#x27;m looking for textbooks and online resources. Covering BGP, NAT, etc. In particular, I&#x27;d like to understand how back-end IPs for advertised IPs are specified and changed. Also, why traceroute between IPs in the same city can loop through another country.
======
hourislate
Pick up any CISCO book on Routing.

